# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Toxic plant

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

Ronnie, who was in my house yesterday, wanted to know the name of a stem plant he saw in my cube tank. The plant is relatively new to the local aquaria scene and I got it as a small cutting from Azmi of Eco-Culture several weeks ago. Here are some pictures of the plant:

*Top view*

*Side view*


Ronnie guessed correctly that it's a close relative of the _Hygrophila difformis_. The plant which originates from India and Sri Lanka is known as _Hygrophila balsamica_.

If you're wondering why a post about an aquatic plant is here in "Killies Arena", it's because I just found out in the latest issue of TAG that this plant, in its emersed form, is reported to be highly toxic to aquarium fish.
Grown submersed, however, it's safe.

Just so Ronnie who said he also got a cutting recently, won't swear at me if his fish were to be wiped out by this plant.  :Laughing: 

Loh K L 

PS* To Bill & Deborah,

As far as I know, the plant is available in the US of A but if it hasn't shown itself around where you live, let me know and I'll send the first offshoot that comes out from the only stalk that I have.

----------


## ruyle

KL, let Deborah have first dibs on the cutting (she's much better at plants
than I am).  :Smile:  I have a junker 29 gallon (30"x18.5"x12.5") that I'm finally
going to outfit with CO2 injection. I've gotten damn envious of you guys
and your tanks, with it!  :Laughing:  That is one cool looking plant, KL! I'm sure
Deborah would be interested....

If you have another cutting to spare when I get the CO2 running, LMK.  :Wink:  


Bill

----------


## Piscesgirl

Thanks for the offer KL! I actually had some but it didn't survive  :Sad:  The toxic aspect of it worries me a bit, too.

----------

